# Germans prefer Tolkien fantasy novels to the Bible



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 24, 2004)

4 October 2004

HAMBURG - J.R.R. Tolkien's "Lord of the Rings" is the favourite work of literature among Germans, beating out the Holy Bible in second place, according to a national survey.

The survey by ZDF television of a quarter of a million viewers nationwide showed the Tolkien novels topped the list by an overwhelming majority.

Source: http://www.expatica.com/source/site...s+prefer+Tolkien+fantasy+novels+to+the+Bible+

Barley


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 24, 2004)

Lotr rulz.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Oct 26, 2004)

Fun to send to my German mother who says she despises The Lord of the Rings!


----------



## Valandil (Oct 26, 2004)

This is one that I fear JRRT would have been saddened to hear.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 17, 2004)

Valandil said:


> This is one that I fear JRRT would have been saddened to hear.



Is that _Prince Valiant drawn by Hal Foster_ in your avatar? If so, you are truly of the Old School!

Barley


----------

